# Power trip



## Cian

Como se dice "power trip"? 

Por ejemplo:  He is on a power trip and is making everyone's life miserable.

In English it is an expression/slang which mean that someone is using their power in an over-bearing way or that they are enjoying their power a little too much.

It can also be used this way:

He has been power tripping since he got his promotion.

 Is there an equivalent in Spanish?


----------



## ForeverLearning

in Mexican slang it would be 
>He is on a power trip and is making everyone's life miserable.
Piensa que sus chicharrones truenan y les(nos) hace la vida imposible a todos.
Espero eso te ayude


----------



## ACQM

ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> in Mexican slang it would be
> >He is on a power trip and is making everyone's life miserable.
> Piensa que sus chicharrones truenan y les(nos) hace la vida imposible a todos.
> Espero eso te ayude


 Que tal "nos lo restriega por las narices"
"Desde que lo ascendieron en el trabajo nos lo restriega por las narices a todos"

O mejor, "tenerselo muy creído"
"Se lo tiene muy creído desde que le dieron el ascenso"

o "se le han subido los humos a la cabeza"
o "tiene muchos humos"


----------



## ForeverLearning

buenísimas opciones ACQM


----------



## lauranazario

Cian said:
			
		

> Como se dice "power trip"?
> 
> Por ejemplo:  He is on a power trip and is making everyone's life miserable.
> 
> In English it is an expression/slang which mean that someone is using their power in an over-bearing way or that they are enjoying their power a little too much.
> 
> It can also be used this way:
> 
> He has been power tripping since he got his promotion.
> 
> Is there an equivalent in Spanish?



Aquí mi sugerencia:

He is on a power trip and is making everyone's life miserable = él anda con aires de grandeza y nos está haciendo la vida imposible a todos.


----------



## Cian

ACQM said:
			
		

> Que tal "nos lo restriega por las narices"
> "Desde que lo ascendieron en el trabajo nos lo restriega por las narices a todos"
> 
> O mejor, "tenerselo muy creído"
> "Se lo tiene muy creído desde que le dieron el ascenso"
> 
> o "se le han subido los humos a la cabeza"
> o "tiene muchos humos"



I may be misunderstanding the Spanish, but I think that "power tripping" has a different meaning that these examples.  Please correct me if I am wrong.  We do say "s/he is full of himself" in English, etc.  But "power tripping" indicates that they are somehow "throwing their power around", exerting some kind of authority over other people, just for the sake of doing it, just to prove they have that power.  

Perhaps it just doesn't translate, but please advise.


----------



## Jaimebon

What would you think of this one?:

"Es un prepotente".

I'll keep thinking of a better translation into Spanish, but I think this is okay.


----------



## Tormenta

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Aquí mi sugerencia:
> 
> He is on a power trip and is making everyone's life miserable = *él anda con aires de grandeza y nos está haciendo la vida imposible a todos.*


*
*

Me gusta como lo dijo Laura. 

Y para que sepan como se dice en el Sur, de manera muy pero muy coloquial:

Este se cree la muerte y nos está haciendo la vida imposible a todos  

Tormenta


----------



## belén

Yo he oído

Este se cree que ha puesto un huevo
Este se cree la última coca cola del desierto (ok, está tiene un poco de product placement ) pero es buenísima, no?
Se la leí a Jaime Bayly en su libro "Los últimos días de la prensa"


----------



## srw236

Cain tiene mucha razón con decir que “power tripping” no tiene el mismo sentido que las expresiones “andar con aires de grandeza,” ser “creido,” etc etc .  “To be on a power trip” no es pensar que sos el máximo sino pensar que todos deben de cumplir con tus mandatos. Como dice el canadiense, "echarles en la cara a todos tu nuevo poder." Quizás la palabra “Mandón” sería mejor.  

“El se ha puesto muy mandón y nos hace la vida imposible a todos.”

¿Q tal les parece?

por supuesto que no soy hablante nativa, pués corrígenme por fá...
Sarah


----------



## jacinta

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con los dos nativos de inglés.  Aunque puede ser que una persona que comita un power trip se cree la última,  es otra cosa.  Por ejemplo:

"Our teacher played a power trip on us today.  She had us scrub our desks and pick up every tiny piece of garbage off the floor."

Tal vez la profesora tenía un día muy mala y lo hizo simplemente porque lo podía.  Tenía el poder de hacerlo y abusó del poder.  Puede ser que no es así siempre (puede ser que sí, también).


----------



## lauranazario

belen said:
			
		

> Yo he oído
> 
> Este se cree que ha puesto un huevo
> Este se cree la última coca cola del desierto (ok, está tiene un poco de product placement ) pero es buenísima, no?
> Se la leí a Jaime Bayly en su libro "Los últimos días de la prensa"



genial.... acá también usamos la frase "creerse la última Coca-Cola® en el desierto".
(Incluyo la Marca Registrada para que no nos demanden...)


----------



## Chaucer

Cian said:
			
		

> Como se dice "power trip"?
> 
> Por ejemplo:  He is on a power trip and is making everyone's life miserable.
> 
> In English it is an expression/slang which mean that someone is using their power in an over-bearing way or that they are enjoying their power a little too much.
> 
> It can also be used this way:
> 
> He has been power tripping since he got his promotion.
> 
> Is there an equivalent in Spanish?



It sounds as if you're serious about wanting "power trip" and nothing but "power trip" translated.

I offer only another way of looking at the problem:

I'm considering that "power trip" may have been modeled after drug or popular culture slang, as in "LSD trip", "head trip", "hate trip", etc. I know I have heard "viaje" as part of a phrase used in Mexico City to describe a hallucinatory LSD trip. So maybe we can start there, by looking for similarly structured words or phrases, and the public's history of accepting new meanings to the standard language ("trip as a state of delusionary or hallucinatory consciousness" was added to its long standing English acceptation of "journey, voyage, travel, etc." ) to coin a phrase as did the first person to use "LSD trip".
As for the search for "similarly effective" translations for "power trip", I have to say that, unfortunately, those thus far offered have corresponding English equivalents that effectively rule them out.

But, Cian, in the end you may have to resort to one of them. But first,


Some quick preliminary experiments-- discardable by all means because quick, preliminary, and experimental-- are:

He's on a power trip:
*Anda en sus ilusiones de omnipotente
Anda ilusionado de poder
Anda de viajero omnipotente
Anda de jornada poderosa/potente/omnipotente
Anda de jornalero potente
Anda de viaje 
etc. *

Bueno, éstas sólo fueron unas cuantas incursiones iniciales lejos del camino trillado; quizas suenen absurdas, fantásticas, ignorantes: y quizás se me acuse de haber producido traducciones literales. Pero ahí se va.


----------



## Tomasoria

Yo creo que lo más fácil es traducirlo como "Se siente poderoso" o mejor  "Se siente superior"

 Saludos


----------



## belén

He estado pensando que hay una expresión muy parecida "ego trip" y en español esa yo la traduciría como "tener un subidón de ego", eso da una sensación de temporalidad, no es algo permanente. 
Un "subidón" también se usa en contexto de drogas, como comentaba otro forero por "trip".

Pero un "subidón de poder" para power trip, me suena raro...

¿qué creéis?

Be


----------



## ACQM

belen said:
			
		

> He estado pensando que hay una expresión muy parecida "ego trip" y en español esa yo la traduciría como "tener un subidón de ego", eso da una sensación de temporalidad, no es algo permanente.
> Un "subidón" también se usa en contexto de drogas, como comentaba otro forero por "trip".
> 
> Pero un "subidón de poder" para power trip, me suena raro...
> 
> ¿qué creéis?
> 
> Be


 Pues a mi me parece interesante. Lo de "subírsele a la cabeza" tambien tiene que ver con eso, en este caso con el alcohol pero no se si sigue implicando lo que ellos comentaban sobre el uso inapropiado de ese poder que implica la expresion inglesa.


----------



## crisstti

Hola

Me parece que de hecho la las traducciones que se han dado se refieren a algo diferente, como dijeron Cian, Sarah y Jacinta. 

Me ha sido muy util esta discusión porque leí la expresión "power trips" en una página en inglés y no sabía qué significaba. Además, siempre me ha parecido que alguna gente tiene esa clase problemas, de querer aprovecharse del poder que se tiene sobre los demás. De disfrutarlo. Me parece también que no tiene una traducción, sino que simplemente una explicación. A no ser que fuese "mandón", como dijo alguien. Pero tampoco parece ser completamente exacta, no implica la intención de hacerlo por querer demostrar que se tiene poder o aprovecharse de él. Me parece que es mejor traducir con la explicacion.

Gracias a todos por la explicación

Cristina.


----------



## Dawei

Alguien tiene idea cómo se traduce al español? Para los que no sabe, se dice por ejemplo "he's having a power trip" si alguien está tratando de control a otra persona solo para sentirse poderoso...

gracias


----------



## transparente

Podría ser:

 tener sueños/delirios de poder


----------



## Coralito

Podria ser también:

El está teniendo delirios de grandeza.
El está teniendo delirios de poder.

Saludos,
Cora


----------



## adolyep

creo q eso de "usar el poder con exceso" = power trip, no es tanto como "creerse", o tener "subido el ego". mas bien eso de ABUSO DE PODER, no encuentro palabra exacta. "Abusivo" puede ser? "excederse"....como idea: "... se las dio por mandonear a todos!!!.." (mandonear = de dar mandatos)


----------



## whippetcrazy

¡Hola! ¿Hay alguna(s) palabra(s) para describir "power trip"? ¿Es posible decir "viaje de poder"?

Gracias,
whippetcrazy


----------



## omnigenus

Estimado whippetcrazy,

¿Cuál es el contexto de en el qué empleas este término?

Dentro del argot de la automatización industrial, un "trip" es un disparo del sistema de alarmas o de un dispositivo, ya sea eléctrico, electrónico o mecánico. Esto es el sistema ya disparado (accionado) por una señal que "dispara" este dispositivo empleado como "trigger".

No me atrevería a decir que "Power trip" es una etapa de potencia disparada, pero espero que lo anterior arroje un poco más de luz al asunto.

Saludos
O.


----------



## whippetcrazy

Estimado omnigenus,

¡Cuanto lo siento por no aclarando el contexto!  El contexto es en referencia a un jefe quien intimida su empleado subordinado.

Otra vez, gracias,
whippetcrazy


----------



## lpfr

"Viaje de poder" means some kind of mystic journey or pilgrimage. See this example.
  I don't find an Spanish equivalent to "power trip".


----------



## omnigenus

Estimado whippetcrazy,

En ese contexto parece que lo has definido perfectamente...

En español la mejor acepción puede ser "Abuso de poder".

Suerte.

O.


----------



## fenixpollo

Moderator note: Several threads with the exact same question and title have been merged. Please search the forum before opening a new thread.


----------



## Ray J

Es bastante cierto lo que han comentado algunos foristas, pues "power trip" tiene difícil traducción exacta al español, al menos una que se pueda decir con sólo 2 o 3 palabras. 
"Abuso de poder" no está mal, pero no recoge el sentido completo, porque sólo se refiere a la parte material del asunto y deja fuera lo que en inglés es el "trip" propiamente dicho, que es el estado mental pasajero del abusador. Y ese estado transitorio es justo lo que produce esa actitud autoritaria.  

Es importante subrayar el caracter transitorio y pasajero de esa sensación, pues es a lo que se refiere "power *trip*". Por eso, la opción "subidón de poder" o "subidón autoritario" me parece bastante aceptable, pero habría que añadirle que la persona que experimenta ese "subidón de poder" no se queda con la mera sensación, sino que intenta efectivamente utilizarla sobre los demás de forma abusiva. 

Por eso, si por ejemplo "Joe is having a power trip", yo lo traduciría como "a Joe se le ha subido el poder a la cabeza y se ha vuelto un abusón/mandón". Con menos palabras que esas creo que se perdería el sentido exacto del original en inglés.


----------



## crisstti

Ray J said:


> Es bastante cierto lo que han comentado algunos foristas, pues "power trip" tiene difícil traducción exacta al español, al menos una que se pueda decir con sólo 2 o 3 palabras.
> "Abuso de poder" no está mal, pero no recoge el sentido completo, porque sólo se refiere a la parte material del asunto y deja fuera lo que en inglés es el "trip" propiamente dicho, que es el estado mental pasajero del abusador. Y ese estado transitorio es justo lo que produce esa actitud autoritaria.
> 
> Es importante subrayar el caracter transitorio y pasajero de esa sensación, pues es a lo que se refiere "power *trip*". Por eso, la opción "subidón de poder" o "subidón autoritario" me parece bastante aceptable, pero habría que añadirle que la persona que experimenta ese "subidón de poder" no se queda con la mera sensación, sino que intenta efectivamente utilizarla sobre los demás de forma abusiva.
> 
> Por eso, si por ejemplo "Joe is having a power trip", yo lo traduciría como "a Joe se le ha subido el poder a la cabeza y se ha vuelto un abusón/mandón". Con menos palabras que esas creo que se perdería el sentido exacto del original en inglés.


 
I think you're right.  With less words it wouldn't be clear.


----------



## Julio-latin

"se le subió el poder a la cabeza"


----------



## Nuharoo

Amigos:

A mi entender, *power trip* tiene que ver con "abuso de poder", con aprovecharse al estar en una situación de poder. O sea "hacer gala de su poder" o algo parecido.


----------



## StratotakU

El concepto de "power trip" es el siguiente:

*Noun**1.**power trip* - (slang) a self-aggrandizing action undertaken simply *for the pleasure of *exercising control over other people.


Me sumo a la idea de que, más que una traducción, debe añadirse una nota explicando lo que significa. Por ejemplo, el concepto australiano "walkabout" no se traduce en los libros donde se menciona, sino que se explica con una nota al pie de la página.


----------



## translator.cat

Hola.

He llegado a este hilo con el mismo problema de traducción de _power trip_.

Posibles soluciones, que dejo aquí por si sirven a alguien: "ataque de prepotencia", y, como locución verbal, "ir de prepotente" o bien "emborracharse de poder", con matices de sentido distintos.

Saludos


----------

